# Heidelberg Catechism Question 35 & 36



## Blue Tick (Nov 22, 2008)

Question 35. What is the meaning of these words "He was conceived by the Holy Ghost, born of the virgin Mary"? 

Answer: That God's eternal Son, who is, and continues true and eternal God, took upon him the very nature of man, of the flesh and blood of the virgin Mary, by the operation of the Holy Ghost; that he might also be the true seed of David, like unto his brethren in all things, sin excepted. 

Question 36. What profit dost thou receive by Christ's holy conception and nativity?

Answer: That he is our Mediator; and with His innocence and perfect holiness, covers in the sight of God, my sins, wherein I was conceived and brought forth.


----------

